# [SOLVED] In need of emachine T3092 Ethernet Drivers



## C_A_D (Jan 29, 2009)

The smart one who i got this computer from deleted all the emachine stock Drivers when he wiped out the computer. And doesn't have the disk.

Already tryed the ones on the emachine website but the one I need is for the ethernet card for a Emachine T3092. I have looked every where online I know its out there some where.

Please let me know if you have it... its driving me nuts looking for it!


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: In need of emachine T3092 Ethernet Drivers*

Have you gone to the NVidia website and installed the latest Nforce2 chipset drivers? I think it includes the driver you need.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: In need of emachine T3092 Ethernet Drivers*

Hi,
Bonyolddoc is correct the chipset driver contains the network driver.
This is assuming the computer has the orignal motherboard with the on-board network card. The E-machine website contains the chipset driver:
http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T Series&model=T3092

If the chipset driver does not correct your issue then go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error (Network)>Properties>Details Tab
Post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## C_A_D (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: In need of emachine T3092 Ethernet Drivers*

WOOOOOWWW... THank you for relizing how dumb I am. I look on that site but some how overlooked thats chip set... And for some reason even when I double checked I still didn't see it.. Thanks guys now I can actually use a computer that isnt half as slow as the speed of smell. Thanks seriously!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: In need of emachine T3092 Ethernet Drivers*

Glad to hear you are up and running!
Thanks,
Bill


----------

